# Out of Control!



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I have noticed a trend in Dexter's behavior.... 

At times he will be driving me crazy....getting into stuff, me saying 'No!" Dexter will be jumping to get stuff from the end table....I mean...he drives me crazy at times, it is like he is HYPER! 

My solution......If your pup is driving you crazy, then take this outside and let them run! Dexter behaves so much better after we wear him out!

Has anyone noticed this behavior with their Hav?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

A dog will do what you allow them to do unless there's a problem somewhere. Have you practiced NILF with him?
A tired puppy is a happy puppy for the most part as long as it's good tired.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

What is NILF?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

HavaneseSoon said:


> What is NILF?


Google NILF.....Nothing In Life is Free. It will sound way too easy to do any good but I promise you it will help you a LOT. Read it over and over if you have to. It really is powerful and easy!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

We do that a lot! There are times during the day, if Dexter has not exercised during the day and he just gets super Hyper. Usually happens when I am working at night and dh has him during the day.


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

Linda,
Toby has his hyper moments also. When he's like that we play 'romp'. It's way too hot here for us to be running around outside, so we play a game around the house where we run in and out of different rooms and in cirlces (always him chasing us or by our sides, never us chasing him). Only 10 minutes of this and he's ready to sprawl out on the tile floor and chill!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Sounds like Dexter wants to play? 

When Lincoln was a puppy and wanted to play, he'd do something BAD to get attention. He especially loved to be chased! 

If we were sitting on the couch, he'd actually come up, open his mouth and pretend like he was taking a bite out of the coffee table - he'd hold the pose, looking at us like that, mouth open - without actually biting the table....!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Jane said:


> When Lincoln was a puppy and wanted to play, he'd do something BAD to get attention. He especially loved to be chased!
> 
> If we were sitting on the couch, he'd actually come up, open his mouth and pretend like he was taking a bite out of the coffee table - he'd hold the pose, looking at us like that, mouth open - without actually biting the table....!


What a bright little stinker! ound: I'm getting such a big kick thinking of what that must have looked like, and the intelligence Lincoln had as a pup to orchestrate that good move! Ha! Love it.... Wish you could have had a camera in had when that happened!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter is past playing at this point....Way to much energy! This thread was mainly to share with puppy owners, when Havs are super Hyper, and playing does not work, and driving you insane, then run the pup until his tongue is hanging out! And he will tire out and be a good pup.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Dexter is a puppy adolescent*

I have one hyper one super calm. Riki at almost six will actually sit still for periods of time, but he brings me his toy to chase as Daisy doesn't rlh with him as much lately since she turned five.

One day you will actually miss his puppy antics. By two they settle down a lot!

They are sort of like little kids in preschool, our teacher used to let them go outside and run a kiddy track when they were too hyper to stay inside. I think it works for me too when I get nervous to get out there and walk fast!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Rikidaisy said:


> I have one hyper one super calm. Riki at almost six will actually sit still for periods of time, but he brings me his toy to chase as Daisy doesn't rlh with him as much lately since she turned five.
> 
> One day you will actually miss his puppy antics. By two they settle down a lot!
> 
> They are sort of like little kids in preschool, our teacher used to let them go outside and run a kiddy track when they were too hyper to stay inside. I think it works for me too when I get nervous to get out there and walk fast!


Your are right! When Dexter is so ....... Hyper......I want to wear him out before I get too demanding thinking that Dexter is just acting out, when actually he just needs to exercise.


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

I can just see Lincoln doing that. When Toby wants to 'romp' with us, he'll come over and get in a pounce position, then taps our feet with his paw. It's so cute. I can totally see him pretending to do something bad just to get us to run....they are so smart. I agree with Linda.....run them when they're hyper!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Jane said:


> Sounds like Dexter wants to play?
> 
> When Lincoln was a puppy and wanted to play, he'd do something BAD to get attention. He especially loved to be chased!
> 
> If we were sitting on the couch, he'd actually come up, open his mouth and pretend like he was taking a bite out of the coffee table - he'd hold the pose, looking at us like that, mouth open - without actually biting the table....!


Jane, it sounds like Maddie is alot like Lincoln. She still loves chase more than anything else. She loves to "steal" a slipper, then flaunt it to make us chase her. I found that alot of the crazy behavior gets better as they get older. But the need for play never really leaves them.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Izzy still does that too. She'll go grab a sock and run right in front of us so we'll chase her. She loves to play chase. She has her crazy moments then settles down for a nice nap.


----------



## fibtaylo (Jan 14, 2009)

There is one other option...get a second puppy (MHS), lol. I have one that is more hyper than the other, but they burn a lot of that off wrestling with each other. What energy Cali has left she blows on a fast and furious bout of RLH by herself. Then they both head for the cool tile floor and a good nap. 

I hope they never lose the desire to play and romp as it is one of the things we most enjoy. We spend a lot of time laughing at their antics, lol.


----------

